
Stop sex trafficking by taking snaps of your hotel room with this app - ollysmit
http://www.thememo.com/2016/06/28/stop-sex-trafficking-by-taking-snaps-of-your-hotel-room-help/
======
herbst
This would be the perfect product for a chat bot. Nobody is going to download
AND use this app. But some people might would be willing to send a chatbot
within their favorite platform a pic.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I don't understand what you mean. Could you explain?

